# Questions Médicales



## jojo22 (7 Apr 2013)

Bonjour a tous.
Apres plusieurs semaines a vous lire, j'ai décider de me lancer a mon tour 

Jusqua ce jour ,mon parcourt ressemble a ceci : Application en janvier 2012, métier choisi fermé, donc jai attendu  plus de un ans avant davoir des tests a passer !! :-[
  . Pas besoin de vous dire que javais desespéré d.etre appelé un jour..Ma joie etait immense l'orsquon m'a appeler en Mars 2013 pour me dire que javais un rendez-vous pour le test daptitude!

J'ai donc  finalement passé tous les tests  en 2 jours! (aptitudes,entrevue,medical, crédit,fiabilité  et.. avec succes   

De plus le Capitaine m'a dit a mon entrevu que malgré quil ne peux pas nous donner les notes du test daptitude, il m'a dit que j'avais eu une note plus élevée que la moyenne et que cette note était assez élevée pour etre officier .Il parraitrait que ca prend une note plus élevé pour etre officier. Mais bon. meme si ca m'intéresse pas d.etre officier j'étais quand meme tres fier de mon résultat  :nod:

Donc nous sommes  rendu en Avril 2013 (un mois apres tout mes tests passés) et plus de nouvelles..  :-[
J'ai appelé le sergent qui s'occupe de mon dossier au centre de recrutement et il m'a dit que le Capitaine qui m'a passé mon entrevu m'avait recommendé sur la liste des mérites pour mon métier choisi et que mon dossier est rendu a OTTAWA. :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod:

L'a jai peur de me faire des fausses joies,,,Est ce que j'ai de bonnes chances si mon dossier est a Ottawa et quils on  défrayer des couts pour les enquetes de crédits et fiabilité et medical et tout.. 
??? Vous en pensez quoi vous?


----------



## jowel (7 Apr 2013)

Super Jojo22, tu as franchit toutes les étapes. Tu es donc sur la liste de mérite avec un dossier compétitif d'après ce que tu dis. Tu pourrais juste demander au sergent qui s'occupe de ton application quelle est la date de la prochaine sélection pour ton métier, et là tu seras à quoi t'attendre pour l'attente. En passant, pour quels métiers as-tu appliqué?


----------



## jojo22 (7 Apr 2013)

ok merci, cest ce que je vais faire cette semaine alors 

C'est pour le métier : Spécialiste des communication et de l'information.

L'orsque j'ai appelé la semaine passé jai juste demandé si le métier était toujours ouvert et il m,a dit  OUI. Mais que ca ne veux pas dire que c'est sur que je vais l'avoir. 

Pour mon dossier¨COMPÉTITIF, je n'en suis pas aussi sure lol
 Car je n'ai aucune expérience dans ce domaine, ni beaucoup d'études.
La seule chose qui joue en ma faveur est ma bonne performance au test d'aptitude.

Ce qui a fait monter mon cv a cote 4 cest ma bonne condition physique(énormément de sport) et beaucoup de bénévolat. (c'est ce quil m,a dit du moin)

De plus j'ai 40 ans..donc j,ai peur que ca joue contre moi..meme si l'étique ne permet pas de recaler une personne pour :age, sexe,orientation sexuel etc etc etc.. Mais  bon..il y a toujours des personne pour ne pas suivre les lois on le sais tous.. On le voit souvent pour les locations de logements (comme exemple), ils diront pas quils vous louent pas le logement pcq vous etes noir(mettons)..ils vont dire: désolé deja loué. etc.. vous comprenez?


----------



## OYR_Pilot (7 Apr 2013)

Rassure toi, l'âge n'est pas un facteur discriminatoire pour un emploi dans les Forces. Il y a des personnes dans la cinquantaine qui reçoivent des offres d'emploi! 

Concernant tes chances de recevoir une offre d'emploi, c'est toujours dur à dire. Ce sera toujours en fonction du nombre d'embauches pour ton métier au cours des prochaines sélections et de ton rang sur la liste de mérite. Tu peux avoir un excellent dossier, être 5ieme sur la liste de mérite pour ton dossier et s'ils engagent seulement 4 personnes, tu devras attendre... Il se peut aussi qu'ils engagent beaucoup cette année pour le métier que tu as choisi!

La meilleure attitude à avoir lorsque tu es rendu sur la liste de mérite est de tenter d'améliorer ton dossier. Ton recruteur pourra t'informer de ce que tu pourrais faire pour être encore plus compétitif, et tu peux refaire une entrevue tous les 3 mois pour présenter les efforts que tu as fais et augmenter tes chances.

Bonne chance!


----------



## jojo22 (7 Apr 2013)

Daccord. Merci beaucoup des conseils.
Je vais continuer a m'entrainner fort et a garder espoir. Et rester positive  

Cest un vieux reve que j'avais et je croyais que apres 30 ans ils ne prenaient plus les candidatures.
Donc jai appris l'an passé quon pouvaient postuler jusqu'a 59 ans.
j'ai pas attendu une minutes de plus pour postuler !  ;D
 j'espere de tout coeur que ca fonctionne 

Merci de vos réponses . C'est tres apprécié


----------



## krimynal (8 Apr 2013)

jojo22 said:
			
		

> Daccord. Merci beaucoup des conseils.
> Je vais continuer a m'entrainner fort et a garder espoir. Et rester positive
> 
> Cest un vieux reve que j'avais et je croyais que apres 30 ans ils ne prenaient plus les candidatures.
> ...



le fais d'etre compétitif dépends des autres postulants ...... 1 année tu peux etre la personne la plus qualifier ( sur papier ) pour avoir le poste , l'année d'apres tu peux etre dans les derniers , dépendament des postulants a chaque année ....

mais une chose est sur , l'expérience change pas vraiment ..... comparaison un peu stupide mais quand meme .... un gars qui veux etre dans l'infanterie .... a pars braquer une banque ( que je doute fort qu'il mette sur son CV ) ..... il ne pourras pas vraiment avoir d'experience ..... 

l'armée on des critères et des cotes a donner dépendament de ce qu'il recherche.  

Mais dit toi que le test d'aptitude joue pour beaucoup , le médical aussi , et si tu as une cote 4 , c'est une tres bonne chose, croise les doigts et espere .... l'armée est souvent reconnue comme un "waiting game" donc font avoir de la patience pour entrer , mais un coup que tu es entrer les choses peuvent se passer tres vite !


----------



## jojo22 (8 Apr 2013)

Merci Kryminal.
Vos explications sont tres clairs. :nod:

J'ai appeler aujourdhui et la prochaine selection pour mon métier est le 1 Juillet 2013.
Donc comme vous dites, waiting game  

Si ca fonctionne pour moi en Juillet j'aurai attendu 18 mois!!
wow.
Ca aiguise la patience ca . haha


----------



## JeffRich (14 Jan 2015)

Bonjour, es-ce que on pourrais me dire si le traitement des dossiers à Ottawa est habituellement long ou es-ce que c'est le processus normal? Ma demande a été reçu le 10 novembre 2014 et je n'ai toujours pas eu de retour. Au centre de recrutement dise qu'ils sont toujours en attente du dossier pour passé aux enquêtes de dossiers, crédits, judiciaire et référence.


----------



## krimynal (14 Jan 2015)

si tu regarde beaucoup de dossier ici , faire une entrée dans les forces peut prendre de 3 mois a 2 ans dépendament de la demande , dépendament du métier.  Faut pas oublier que en ce moment les budjets sont plutôt fermer ( L'année fiscale est du 1er Avril au 31 Mars ).  Donc tout sa affecte une demande.  Faut pas oublier non plus que Ottawa étais fermer pendant presque 1 mois durant les fêtes ! donc sa l'affecte aussi ta demande !


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (14 Jan 2015)

Jen suis a la meme etape et en general c'est environ 1 mois         quel metier jeffrich?


----------



## Ilapplante (14 Jan 2015)

j'ai attendu 9mois total avant de recevoir mon offre d'emploi et environ 2mois entre chaque étape. j'ai appelé fin novembre et il y avait déjà les messages de centre fermé. ils ont donc été fermé pendant environ 1mois et demi.. pendant lequel il on avancer la dernière période de recrutement.

De mon côté sa ''bugguer'' avec les références parce que ma petite madame chez Garda qui fait les références avait un peu de misère. Sinon une fois que sa va être passer sa risque d'aller vite.

Mais oublie pas la question de budget et le plus important.. LA PATIENCE!


----------



## JeffRich (15 Jan 2015)

Merci pour les informations je vais espérer recevoir un appel. J'avais téléphoné juste avant le congé des fêtes et on m'avait répondu qu'il y avait eu des coupures à Ottawa mais je ne savais pas que ça pouvait prendre autant de temps  

Sylvain_Lemay...  J'ai appliqué comme technicien en mouvement(traffic tech) et technicien en appro avec les bleus


----------



## JeffRich (15 Jan 2015)

En passant es-ce qu'il y a des membres qui font ce métier, j'aimerais en savoir plus, es-ce qu'ils sont souvent partis ou es-ce que c'est plus les ceux qui sont dans la spécialité de load master qui voyage plus et combien de temps avant de devenir load master?


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (19 Jan 2015)

Moi jai appelé aujourd'hui  et ils sont en train d'analyser mes tatouages loll  et ensuite tout mon dossier est complet   je croyais etre sur la liste de merites pour la selection d'aujourd'hui mais  bon  ... on lache pas l'entrainement jusqua la prochaine selection


----------



## caro.line.101 (17 Mar 2015)

J'ai envoyé ma demande de révision de mon dossier médical qui a été vérifié directement par un médecin du CDR sur Ste-Catherine me confirmant qu'il n'y avait pas de problème à partir de maintenant le 8 août 2014. 

J'attend toujours et on me confirme il y a 1 mois que c'est normal. 

Bonne chance.


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (26 Mar 2015)

Mon dossier medical est parti a ottawa depuis le 13 mars apres ca il me reste juste a attendre le call pour une offre


----------



## skip123 (8 Jul 2015)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si c'est long l'approbation du dossier médical pour les membres naviguant ? Ça fait maintenant 1 mois ...


----------



## Myck (24 Jul 2015)

J'ai appelé ce matin puisque j'ai envoyé mes derniers formulaires la semaine dernière (savoir si le tout avait bien été acheminé) et le Sergent-Recruteur m'a dit que ça pouvait aller jusqu'à 6 mois, de ne pas m'attendre à avoir de réponse d'ici 2-3 semaines. Wait & see.


----------



## abbas047 (17 Sep 2015)

Moi ca fait 2mois que j'ai passer mon entrevue finale et 2ans que j'ai passer mon exam...


----------



## Jay0270 (10 May 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

alors voilà j'ai postulé pour des postes dans les forces aériennes, un des postes nécessitaient que je passe des tests médicaux au civil. Les tests ont été passé et rien a signaler selon le médecin, cependant j'ai apporté les documents au centre de recrutement de Québec à la fin du mois de mars et toujours aucune réponse, j'ai téléphoné il y a 2 semaines et l'on m'a dit être en attente du retour des documents par ottawa...cependant j'ai appellé aujourd'hui et la même réponse, la personne s'occupant de mon dossier me dis que cela peut prendre du temps...je me demandais si d'autres sont passé par-là et combien de temps cela a-t-il nécessité.


(ottawa a tout de même mis la note: apte aux métier a côté de mon nom)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kiwiii (10 May 2016)

J'ai entendu dire que la section médicale sont inondés de dossiers à ottawa ... J'imagine plusieurs semaines voir quelques mois


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jay0270 (10 May 2016)

C'est ce que je craignais, même si mon dossier semble déjà avoir été traité...enfin bref, ils savent plus que moi les procédures. Merci de ta réponse !


----------



## No0orM (1 Jun 2016)

Bonjour Jay0270,

Je vis présentement le même petit ralentissement que toi au niveau du recrutement, mon dossier médical est à Ottawa depuis Décembre 2015 ... Je téléphone régulièrement (aux 2-3 semaines) pour faire un simple suivi. Comme kiwiii l'a mentionné, le personnel médical du recrutement au CRFC MTL m'a aussi informé que la section médicale d'Ottawa est débordée pour l'instant. On m'a aussi dit qu'un délai d'attente pouvait atteindre 9 mois dans certains cas.

Je te tiens au courant si j'ai des nouvelles pour ma part  :nod:


----------



## Sannin (14 Jun 2016)

Je veux rejoindre l'infanterie mais jai une petite difficulte a voir au loin avec une vision de -0.25 de l'oeil guache et de -0.75 de l'oeil droit et je suis droitier cela causera t-il un probleme?


----------



## sarahsmom (15 Jun 2016)

Sérieusement, le fait que tu soit droitier or gaucher n'a aucun rapport sur ton success avec le recrutememt ou ton futur dans les forces.
Pour ta vision, ton 0.25 et 0.75 ressemble plûtot a ta prescription et ce que le centre de recrutement veut savoir est ton acuité visuelle. Est-ce que ta vue mesure 20/20? 20/30? 6/7.5? Ton optometriste pourra te le dire.

Aussi, il ne faut pas faire plusieures postes avec le même sujet (même si un poste est en anglais et l'autre en français). 

Et ton sondage n'a aucun sens. Les deux choix sont identiques. Et il n'y a pas de question a repondre?


----------



## Sannin (16 Jun 2016)

Mais si je porte des lunettes je peux quand meme rejoindre l'infanterie?


----------



## sarahsmom (16 Jun 2016)

Seulement le medic au centre de recrutement va pouvoir te le dire.
Si tu check la page suivante: http://www.forces.gc.ca/fr/a-propos-politiques-normes-medicales-occupations/instruction-examen-acuite-visuelle.page  et regarde le tableau 1, tu peux voire les differentes categories de vision, basé sure ton acuité visuelle.
A cette page : http://www.forces.gc.ca/fr/a-propos-politiques-normes-medicales-occupations/instruction-examen-acuite-visuelle.page   tu peux voire le minimum standard pour tout les métiers. Les métiers de combats ont tous un minimum standard de vision de V3.


----------



## Sannin (22 Jun 2016)

je suis aller au optométriste et il ma donner un 6/9 de l’œil droit et 6/7.5 de l’œil gauche


----------



## sarahsmom (23 Jun 2016)

Si ta vision peut être corrigée a 6/6 pour ton oeil dominant et 6/9 dans l'autre oeil, et que l’erreur de réfraction ne dépasse pas plus ou moins 7,00 dioptries (+/ 7,00 D) d’équivalent sphérique dans l’œil dominant, ta catégorie pourrait etre acceptable pour les métiers de combats. Si tu ammene ton resultat de chez l'optometriste au centre de recrutement, ils pourront te le dire définitivement.


----------



## Ceezee (2 Jul 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis une couple de semaines, mon médecin ma prescrit des médicaments pour dormire.
Ma copine travail de jours, je travail de soir, et je suis une personne que sa lui prend généralement au moin 30 minutes à m'endormir. Cependant, je stress à dormire, car je bouge beaucoup, et reveille ma copine, l'empêche elle à sont tour de dormir, et la routine commence... 

Alors, croyez-vous que je peux être refuser pour une prescrition que je prend au besoin?

Merci pour votre attention.


----------



## cathdesl (18 Jul 2016)

Ouff ok c'est long .... 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Marie92 (8 Sep 2016)

Et puis, avez-vous eu des nouvelles?
Je viens tout juste d'Envoyer mes derniers papiers médical, en espérant qu'Ottawa soit moins chargé!!


----------



## cathdesl (8 Sep 2016)

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un d'entre vous qui a eu ces réponses du médical ? Sa semble une éternité 



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pathfinder37 (11 Oct 2016)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans la même situation et je viens de recevoir des réponses de mon dossier médical qui était bloqué à Ottawa. Il est passé en tout 4 mois à Ottawa pour que je reçoive une réponse...POSITIVE...YESSS! 

Bonne chance et bon courage à tous et à toutes qui sont toujours en attente!


----------



## X Art-Mé X (1 Nov 2016)

Bonjour à tous! Je débute les étapes d'enrôlement dans la force régulière et j'ai des inquiétudes au niveau du test médical. Je me situe sous le poids santé, en d'autres terme je suis trop petite pour ma grandeur. Ma candidature pourrait-elle être refusée? Considèrent-ils que c'est un facteur de risque? 

N.B: Le sgr recruteur n'a pas pu répondre à ma question!  

                                                         :remembrance: :remembrance: :remembrance: :remembrance:


----------



## Marie92 (1 Nov 2016)

Salut à toi!
Selon moi, à moins que ton sous poids nuise à ta santé, je ne crois pas que tu pourrais être refusée pour cette raison!

Bonne chance dans tes démarches


----------



## X Art-Mé X (1 Nov 2016)

Salut! Merci pour ta réponse!  Effectivement je suis en forme. J'espère que tu as raison.  :-\


----------



## Marie92 (2 Nov 2016)

Si j'étais toi, je ne m'inquiéterais pas pour ça! Je suis aussi limite sous-poids et en aucun cas mon poids aurait pu causer problème! Si tu n'as pas de problème de santé relié à ça ne t'inquiète pas   

Bonne chance, tiens-moi au courant de ton processus d'enrôlement!  [


----------



## X Art-Mé X (4 Nov 2016)

Merci tu es gentille. Le reste je m'inquiète pas trop. Je donnerai suite. [emoji2] girls team [emoji869] 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lil_alex_15_97 (16 Nov 2016)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis aussi en attente de ma confirmation de mon dossier médical à Ottawa. Je me demandais où aviez vous appelé pour savoir où en était rendu votre dossier médical etc..? Autre que le centre de recrutement?

 :brit poppy:


----------



## Marie92 (18 Nov 2016)

lil_alex_15_97 said:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je suis aussi en attente de ma confirmation de mon dossier médical à Ottawa. Je me demandais où aviez vous appelé pour savoir où en était rendu votre dossier médical etc..? Autre que le centre de recrutement?



Ton centre de recrutement est ton point de repère, ils ont un suivi de ton dossier alors c'est eux les mieux placés pour te répondre


----------



## garyboy91 (18 Nov 2016)

Bon! Hier, c'etais la ceremonie de graduation du QMB de ma femme au MEGA de la garnison st-jean et devinez ce que j'ai recu comme appel PENDANT la ceremonie ? Et ouiii ))))) L'APPEL !!! Mon assermentation se fera le 17 janvier et je serai du QMB du 21 janvier 2017! Ca aura pris moins de 2 mois c'ar j'ai postulé en ligne le 22 septembre ! Je suis extremement content et j'attend de vos nouvelles savoir avec qui je serai ! J'espere tous vous voir en Janvier ! Si jamais yen a qui recoivent l'appel aussi, nous pourrions se faire un groupe facebook  Bonne chance et j'attend de vos news !


----------



## Marie92 (18 Nov 2016)

garyboy91 said:
			
		

> Bon! Hier, c'etais la ceremonie de graduation du QMB de ma femme au MEGA de la garnison st-jean et devinez ce que j'ai recu comme appel PENDANT la ceremonie ? Et ouiii ))))) L'APPEL !!! Mon assermentation se fera le 17 janvier et je serai du QMB du 21 janvier 2017! Ca aura pris moins de 2 mois c'ar j'ai postulé en ligne le 22 septembre ! Je suis extremement content et j'attend de vos nouvelles savoir avec qui je serai ! J'espere tous vous voir en Janvier ! Si jamais yen a qui recoivent l'appel aussi, nous pourrions se faire un groupe facebook  Bonne chance et j'attend de vos news !



Félicitations!! Je serai peut être avec toi, je suis sur la liste des mérites et il y a eu une sélection la semaine passée! 

Quel drôle d'adon que tu aies reçu l'appel pendant la cérémonie!


----------



## Kerosen (1 Apr 2017)

Bonjour, J'ai passer le test FORCE, le TAFC, l'entrevue et là je suis rendu à l'étape du médical qui devrait avoir lieu d'ici 2 à 3 semaines.
En quoi au juste consiste ce test médical, et combien de temps cela prend.

merci !


----------



## sarahsmom (2 Apr 2017)

C'est un rendez-vous medical, semblable a un rendez-vous annuel avec votre medecin civile.
Ils vont vous posez des questions a propos de votre histoire medicale, et verifiez votre mobilite/flexibilite. Ils vont aussi faire un test d'acuite visuelle, un test d'ouie, grandeur, poids, pression arterielle, et ce genre.


----------



## X Art-Mé X (18 Apr 2017)

Hi! Combien de temps ça a pris avant d'avoir votre réponse après votre médical? Merci! [emoji1063]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LexG (20 Apr 2017)

3 semaines pour ma part. Mais j'avais un dossier médical vraiment clean donc je ne sais pas s'il y a fallu qu'il passe par Ottawa. Autrement, j'ai entendu des histoires comme quoi le dossier prenait plusieurs mois à être traité à Ottawa.


----------



## X Art-Mé X (20 Apr 2017)

Ok merci beaucoup! [emoji4]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TeeCee (23 Apr 2017)

Comme beaucoup de choses, c'est du cas par cas. Ton dossier pourrait trainer pendant 2 mois sans raison particulière, et tu pourrais être obligé de contacter ton centre de recrutement, ou bien ça ne pourrait prendre que deux semaines. Ensuite, il faut tout de même attendre de nouveau pour la suite des choses.


----------



## X Art-Mé X (24 Apr 2017)

pyrocyborg said:
			
		

> Comme beaucoup de choses, c'est du cas par cas. Ton dossier pourrait trainer pendant 2 mois sans raison particulière, et tu pourrais être obligé de contacter ton centre de recrutement, ou bien ça ne pourrait prendre que deux semaines. Ensuite, il faut tout de même attendre de nouveau pour la suite des choses.



J'ai hâte! [emoji16]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kerosen (2 May 2017)

Merci paleomedic, cela c'est très bien passé, à part que j'ai vu que j'avais un œil plus faible que l'autre à la vison de loin
le restant à bien été (vision couleur, et entendre), peut-être un peu overweight, (mais au test force j'ai eu un résultat équivalant
a un bronze pour mon age). 
Là la petite caporal medic m'a dit dans l'ascenseur que c'est Ottawa qui décide. 
J'ai 46 ans et on m'avais dit que j'aurais surement
des papiers à faire remplir par un médecin civil, mais j'ai rien eu de ça !

Combien de temps habituellement pour un retour d'Ottawa ?
Et si tout est OK avons-nous un appel pour nous le confirmer qui nous donne 
cet appel ?

Merci ! [


----------



## TeeCee (10 May 2017)

J'ignore si les délais sont plus courts quant au traitement de l'examen médical pour la réserve (chose dont je doute), mais le délai est d'au minimum 3 semaines. Toutefois, à voir les commentaires ici et là, ça peut aller jusqu'à plusieurs mois avant d'avoir une réponse.


----------



## Kerosen (11 May 2017)

Par hasard j'ai rencontrer le sergent qui m'a fait le test FORCE et il me disait que présentement 
ca prend environ 2 semaines se rendre à Ottawa (je comprends pas ca avec les courriels c'est instantané !!)
et la présentement ils sont après déménagé à Ottawa, donc environ 1 semaine de délais, il ma dit de l,appeler
dans 10 jours à 2 semaines


----------



## karine891 (26 Aug 2017)

Bonjour,
Je suis allée à mon test médical la semaine passée pour la régulière et dans le formulaire sur les antécédents médicaux jai écris que jai fais des pierres aux reins en 2016 et le tech. Médical ma dit que sa me rends non éligible à joindre les forces pour 5 ans... Et il na pas fait le reste de mon examen médical et il ne la pas envoyé a Ottawa, il a mit mon dossier sur "pause". Est ce que je devrais essayer de "contester" la décision ? Est ce que j'ai une chance? Puisque cest la première fois que je fais une pierre et que je prenais des doses massives de vit. D a ce moment(sa peut donner des pierres) et que jai été longtemps déshydrater( jai eu la C. Difficile) donc le "risque" de ravoir une pierre doit être redevenu "comparable" a nimporte qui.. Jai pas envie dattendre jusquen 2021, jai déjà 28 ans et sa me donnerais 31-32 ans lorsque je commencerais


----------



## Shunshine (6 Nov 2017)

Les delais de traitement pour le medical dans la reserve ne sont malheureusement pas plus court. Au niveau des delais de poste ce que le recruteur mexpliquait cest que la poste passe par le systeme militaire... ce qui ralonge les delais. Sinon a ottawa on peut calculer de 2 semaines a 1 mois et demi si je me die a mon expérience


----------



## Pwegman (23 Nov 2017)

La meilleur option serait de contacter ton centre de recrutements pour voir avec eux les options qui s'offrent a toi. C'est les mieux placer pour te guider.


----------



## sarahsmom (25 Nov 2017)

Ton age veut rien dire. Moi j'avais 34 quand je me suis enrôlé. 
Certaines conditions médicales ont des périodes d'attentes. 
6 mois pour le lasik.
1 an pour la drogue.
5 ans pour des pierres aux riens.
C'est comme ca que ca marche.


----------



## Johnnyh30 (2 Feb 2018)

Salut je suis en attente pour mon test medical et j'aimerais savoir si les risques de me faire refuser si dans ma famille ils ont tous des probleme de tunel carpien moi presentement j'ai pas de douleur a se niveau mais vue qu'il demande les antecedant medicaux de nos parents .. merci


----------



## Schifty (3 Feb 2018)

Non je crois pas, ils vont regardé tes problèmes maintenant et non des peut-etre


----------



## Johnnyh30 (4 Feb 2018)

ok merci . et je suis aller passer mon test de vue et pour savoir peut-on porter des lunettes dans comme soldat d'infanterie ou il faudrais j'aille faire une chirurgie au laser


----------



## Schifty (8 Feb 2018)

Je crois que oui, je veux pas parlé a travers de mon chapeau, mais il me semble avoir vu des fantassins porter des lunettes. Alors ca devrait pas posé probleme. Moi même en porte était radops


----------



## sarahsmom (9 Feb 2018)

oui un fantassin peut porter des lunettes en autant que sa cote visuelle ne dépasse pas V3. 
Voir:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/fr/a-propos-politiques-normes-medicales-occupations/instruction-examen-acuite-visuelle.page

Seule le recruteur medical et ton optométriste peuvent determiner ta cote.

Les normes pour tous les métiers se retrouvent ici:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/fr/a-propos-politiques-normes-medicales-occupations/minimales-normes-medicales-officiers-non-officiers.page
Fantassin se trouve a la ligne 00010 dans la colonne IDGPM


----------



## Johnnyh30 (9 Feb 2018)

Merci je vais passer mon test medical mardi alors je verrais mais selon les critère je pense bien etre v3


----------



## Johnnyh30 (14 Feb 2018)

Mon test medical est passer une seul chose que j'ai remarquer c'est que plusieur avait une enveloppe en sortant mais je n'est pas eu cette enveloppe es ce normal ou je dois les appeler


----------



## sarahsmom (14 Feb 2018)

Plus souvent que non, cette enveloppe mystère contient des documents qui doivent être rempli par des spécialistes ou autre professionnels médicaux.
Si t'en a pas reçu, c'est que tu en a pas besoin.


----------



## Johnnyh30 (14 Feb 2018)

Merci pour cette réponse me reste plus a attendre alors la réponse de ottawa !! 👍


----------



## blackpapa (18 Mar 2018)

J'ai été porté mon dossier médical au centre de recrutement de Québec le 27 décembre 2017 et j'ai toujours pas eu de nouvelles! 😭😭


----------



## nic32 (18 Mar 2018)

blackpapa said:
			
		

> J'ai été porté mon dossier médical au centre de recrutement de Québec le 27 décembre 2017 et j'ai toujours pas eu de nouvelles! 😭😭



Salut, j'ai remis mon médical au centre de recrutement de Québec le 13 novembre 2017 et toujours pas de réponse aussi  Es-tu un applicant officier entrée directe ?


----------



## OceanBonfire (19 Mar 2018)

blackpapa said:
			
		

> J'ai été porté mon dossier médical au centre de recrutement de Québec le 27 décembre 2017 et j'ai toujours pas eu de nouvelles! 😭😭





			
				nic32 said:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai remis mon médical au centre de recrutement de Québec le 13 novembre 2017 et toujours pas de réponse aussi  Es-tu un applicant officier entrée directe ?



Contactez vos centres de recrutements, préférablement par courriel. Après avoir envoyé un document pour finaliser mon dossier médical, j'ai laissé écoulé 2 mois pour ensuite les contacter a propos du statut de mon application et ils m'ont répondu que je suis sur la liste de compétition il y a pas longtemps après que mon dossier est finalisé.


----------



## YesSir! (30 Mar 2018)

Quelles sont les refus de causes médicales surtout pour une personne comme moi qui à plus de 55 ans????

Dépendamment du métier je peux comprendre qu'un pilote nécessite une vision parfaite, mais certains métiers sont beaucoup moins clairs....Pour avoir connus des vieux militaires après 10 ans de services sont pas mal "maganés" et seraient tous aptes à ré-intégrer l'armée avec nos critères actuels....: orly: ????  

1)  Une personne peut intégrer les forces, doit avoir une bonne santé mais c'est quoi les restrictions????

Peut-on avoir une liste exhaustive, des restrictions, car je rêve d'être officier dans l'armée de réserve, mais je voudrais qu'il soit similaire à mon métier civil et même si c'était CIC avec les cadets, je serais contente quand même....Même si les salaires classe B ou C avec les avantages qui s'y rapportent m'intéressent moins et qu'il y a risque plutôt de travailler davantage en classe "A", mon désir serait davantage vers la réserve où je peux participer à des missions plus intéressantes  
Rien n'égale les conditions de travail des FAC!  
  

2)  Quels sont les métiers les moins exigeants dans l'armée canadienne???

3)  Restrictions médicales:  C'est pas clair dans les OAFC

Je n'arrive jamais à avoir des réponses et de tous les militaires que je connais, connaissent des militaires qui ont mentis sur leurs statuts médicaux avec la prise régulière de certains médicaments (hypothyroidie, surdité, cancer, diabète, hypertension, cholestérol, TDHA, le cannabis légalisé, etc..) 

4)  Une fois le refus, à t'elle le droit de reformuler une demande si sa situation de santé s'améliore avant 57 ans?

5)  Qu'en est-il aussi des personnes qui ont des dettes, crédits, hypothèques, qui peut me répondre?

Je suis certaine que nombreux futurs candidats seraient intéressés par mes questions...

Merci de nous répondre, en fait qui répond à ces questions, des membres des FAC actifs du centre de recrutement, qui fait ce un blog ?

English

What are the reasons to refuse medical causes for someone like me over 55 years ????

Depending on the job I can understand a pilot who has a perfect vision, but some trades are much less clear .... To have known old soldiers after 10 years of services are badly "scarp" and are all able to re-integrate the army with our current criteria 


1) A person can integrate forces, must have good health but what is the restrictions ????

Maybe have an exhaustive list, restrictions, because I dream of being an officer in the reserve army, but I would like it to be similar to my civilian job and even if it was CIC with the cadets even if Class B or C salaries are less form me if I compare to my civilian job, my desire would be more towards the reserve army where I can participate in more interesting missions
Nothing matches the working conditions of the CAF!

2) What are the least demanding trades in the Canadian army ???

3) Medical Restrictions: It's Not Clear in CFAOs

I can never get answers and all the military that I know, having knowledge on the medical treatment of certain drugs (hypothyroidism, deafness, cancer, diabetes, hypertension, cholesterol, TDHA, legalized cannabis, etc.)

4) Once the refusal, to make the right to reformulate a request if his health situation improves before 57 years?

5) That he is also people who have debts, credits, mortgages, who can answer me?

I am sure that many future candidates are evaluated by my questions ...

Thank you for answering, answering these questions, members of the FAC active recruitment center, who makes this a blog?


----------



## sarahsmom (31 Mar 2018)

1. Il n'y a pas de liste exhaustive, c'est sur une base de cas par cas. Chaque personne est différente, et ce qui pourrait entamé un refus pour une personne n'est peut-être pas aussi severe pour l'autre.
Les salaires Classes B et C sont seulement possible avec un contrat, la reserve consiste principalement de Classe A (un soir par semaine, une fin de semaine pas mois)

2. Tout les metier sont exigeants dans les FAC. Ils ont tous les meme demandes physiques. C'est sur qu'un commis a un travail different qu'un SAR Tech, mais ils ont le meme test de force physique et les memes exigences médicales. CIC serait le moins exigeants physiquement et mentalement.

3. Si les militaires que tu connais qui ont "senties" sont recouverts, ils perdent TOUT les bénéfices et ils se font mettre a la porte. Ca s'appelle "Irregular enrolment" et c'est un peu commun. Une fois dans les forces, si la condition physique change et des medicaments sont nécessaires, c'est encore évalué car par car. Alors un médicament pout la thyroïde, hypertension, cholesterol, n'est pas la fin du monde une fois que le membre a fini sont QMB. Le cannabis est toujours illégale pour les FAC et ceux qui en ont besoin médicalement sont sur le chemin de retraite forcée médicale.

4. La seule stipulation en ce qui concerne l'age est que l'on doit avoir le temps de finir son contrat initiale.

5. Ceux qui ont des dettes doivent les payer, comme font les civiles. Si les dettes sont énormes, ou en route vers la faillite, ceci peut devenir une raison pour refusée entrée aux FAC.


----------



## AntoiiineB (19 Sep 2018)

Bonjour, 
Je suis un jeune homme de 19 ans, je viens de Québec, et j'ai récemment commencé les procédures pour me rejoindre la réserve. J'ai passé le test physique et le test d'aptitude sans aucun problème, ainsi que le test médical. Cependant, je n'ai plus de nouvelle depuis le test médical. On m'avais fait part que cela pouvais prendre un moment, mais j'aimerais savoir à quoi je doit m'attendre. Je n'ai aucun problème de santé outre une allergie au arachide alors je ne crois pas que c'est cela qui cause un problème. L'infirmière qui m'a évaluer m'a dit que j'avais un très beau dossier et qu'il ne devrait avoir aucun problème. Je suis très excité d'entrer en service, mais j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur le nombre de jours approximatif que j'ai à attendre une réponse. Vous pouvez également partager votre expérience personnelle par rapport à ce processus.
Merci beaucoup,
Antoine.


----------



## tiboute (20 Sep 2018)

Salut AntoiiineB,

Selon mon experérience (très limitée) et ce que je me suis fait dire par les recruteurs, tout dépends de l'achalandage. Dans mon cas, on m'avait dit 2-3 semaines après le médical et ca aura pris près de 2 mois avant d'avoir des nouvelle. Lorsque j'ai eu des nouvelles, c'était pour me demander des clarifications de mon médecin. 

Quand j'ai renvoyer les papiers de mon medecin, on m'a dit que ca allait prendre envrion 7 semaines avant que je recooive le verdict, mais j'ai recu une réponse positive seulement 4 jours après.

Je te dirais de simplement être patient...malheureusement...


----------

